# Surf Stick gesucht (UMTS)



## Flenor Eldar (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

da ich viel unterwegs bin, habe ich mir überlegt, mir einen "Surf Stick" zu zulegen. Jetzt ist die Frage, nur von welchem anbieter

Ich würd ja den von Pro7 nehmen: Bestellen

Der läuft aber mit Vodafone und Vodafone traue ich nicht, da ich schon einigen ärger mit nem Handy eign eher der SimKarte hatte.

Am liebsten wäre mir einer von Congstar, da finde ich aber keinen.

Welche "Gute" und "Kompetente" sowie "Günstige" Anbieter gibt es denn noch?
Kann mir vlt jmd, der selber solchen nutzt empfehlen?!!!

Bzw. wie würde es mit einem UMTS Stick aussehen?
Wie funktioniert das, mit den Monatlichen Grundgebühren?

Gruß F.E.


----------



## Happy Chicken (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Surf Stick gesucht!!! (UMTS)*

Suchst du einen Surfstick mit Vertragsbindung oder einen zum Aufladen (Prepaid) ???

Gruß HC


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Januar 2010)

Um erlich zu sein, beides... Möchte ja erstmal feststellen was sich mehr lohnen würde u. wie die Grundlagen eines Vertrages sind. Wäre super, wenn man mir mal beides reinstellen könnte!!


----------



## eUncle (11. Januar 2010)

du solltest u.a. auch wissen, wo du hauptsächlich surfen willst bzw. unterwegs bist damit du bei den verschiedenen anbietern deren netzabdeckung betrachten kannst


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2010)

Wenn du den Stick eher selten nutzt schau dir mal Fonic an. 2,50 Euro für die Tagesflat.


----------



## amdintel (11. Januar 2010)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Um erlich zu sein, beides... Möchte ja erstmal feststellen was sich mehr lohnen würde u. wie die Grundlagen eines Vertrages sind. Wäre super, wenn man mir mal beides reinstellen könnte!!



Vertragesbindung würde ich nicht machen,
du hängst 24 Moante in einem Vertrag fest und hast nur 5 GB an  datenvolumen pro Monat, für den Rest des Moants drosselt dich dann der Provider auf 56 K Modem  Geschw.runter und damit kannste keine youtube Clips kucken und keine größeren Updtes für den PC machen manche Web. Seiten laden nicht, weil zu langsam.
Oft nutzten kann man so einen  Vertrags Stick gar nicht 5 GB sind schnell verbraucht , nach wenigen Tagen schon ..


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Januar 2010)

Aha...

eUncle@: Du meinst, das ver. Anbieter gar keine Deutschlandweite verbindung haben, sondern ver. Gebiete innehalb Deutschlands...

riedochs@: Fonic ist glaub O2 oder? Hab mir das Angebot angeschaut, finde es aber nicht so berauschend, da der Stick alleine schon 60€ kostet. Bei Pro7 würde ich ja für 12h Tagesnutzung 1,99€... 

Wie funktioniert das eign? Kann ich da jeder Zeit ins Internet und Zahle dann unüberwacht oder muss ich bevor ich ins Internet geh, nen Tarif auswählen??


----------



## amdintel (11. Januar 2010)

gibt auch noch blau.de und simplytel und tchibo, aldi = hat z.b. nur UMTs kein HSDPA, aber billig dafür


----------



## eUncle (11. Januar 2010)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> eUncle@: Du meinst, das ver. Anbieter gar keine Deutschlandweite verbindung haben, sondern ver. Gebiete innehalb Deutschlands...



klar; verschiedene anbieter = verschiedene netze
...ich hab (smartphone) beispielsweise nen vertrag bei fonic (=o2netz), weil hier die umts-abdeckung wirklich recht gut ausgebaut ist


----------



## midnight (11. Januar 2010)

Naja also zumindest bei TM und VF hast du immer irgendeine Form von Netz... und wenns GPRS ist. Nur sind verschiedene Gebiete eben verschieden gut ausgebaut.

Ich würde zu simply gehen, wenns kein Vertrag sein soll. Mit Vertrag dann zu VF oder TM, die haben eben das beste Netz, kosten aber auch ein wenig.

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Januar 2010)

Also, hab mich jz mal nach denen Informiert:

Bei blau.de zahl ich 79€ für den Stick und Flat kosten standen  keine drann...

Bei Tchibo würd 30€ für den Stick zahlen. Allerdings kann ich nach meiner Info da nur Tagesflat o.a. (siehe Zitat) nehmen. 


> *Unkomplizierte Abrechnung:* Entscheiden Sie sich flexibel für die Internet-Tages-Flatrate (erste 3 Tage gratis) für € 2,95 pro Tag, das Internet-Paket mit 500 Inklusiv-MB für € 9,95 oder die Internet-Flatrate XL mit unbegrenzten Inklusiv-MB für € 19,95 1



Was bedeutet "inklusive-MB"??

Also, ich würde praktisch 19,95 für nen ganzen Monat zahlen oder was? Und für was sind die 9,95€??

Zu Aldi Surf Stick, hab ich nur das gefunden: Aldi Surf Stick – Günstig aber mit Haken


----------



## midnight (11. Januar 2010)

Das sind aber alles so Wald-und-Wiesen-Netze. Bei E-Plus gibts *maximal* UMTS, wenn das kein Armutszeugnis ist.
Inklusiv-MB bedeutet, dass du so viel Daten pro Monat übertragen kannst, danach ist schicht im Schacht (oder man zahlt erheblich mehr).
Geh lieber zu simply, das hast du wenigstens was von.

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Januar 2010)

Hab mir Simply mittlerweile auch angeschaut... Stick kostet 59€ und dann zahl ich Monatlich 19,95€... Das bedeutet, das ich in nem richtigen vertrag, mit 24 Monate laufzeit usw. drinn steck??


----------



## midnight (11. Januar 2010)

Man les doch einfach was da steht, du kannst es kündigen wann du willst...


so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Januar 2010)

Man zufällig schau ich hier: https://www.simplytel.de/mobiles_internet/index.php
Und da steht ja nur das wo ich schon geschrieben hab und drauf klicken kannste auch nicht, nur auf bestellen...

EDIT: LOL, hab grad die verlinkung "Mehr Informationen" entdeckt.
Also würde ich 59€ für den Stick zahlen, 24,95€ Anschlussgebühren und nochs 19,95 Monatliche Internet Gebühren Zahlen... Wie sind die Netztgebiete so, hast du mir mal en Link wo die verzeichnet sind oder so...

Also noch was, die 19,95€ Monatlich sind ja nur die ersten 12Monate, danach erhöhen die sich auf 29,95€... Schlechter Kretikpunkt...



> Dieser Tarif hat keine Mindestvertragslaufzeit. Zur Beendigung des Vertragsverhältnisses muss
> eine Partei mit einer Frist von vier (4) Wochen zum Monatsende schriftlich kündigen. Die
> Kündigung erfolgt zum Monatsende. Für die Fristwahrung kommt es auf den Zugang der
> Kündigung bei dem anderen Vertragspartner an.


Also das heißt jz, das ich alle 4 Wochen (Monatsende) eine Kündigung einreichen kann?! Und das dann 4 Wochen nach der Kündigung abgemeldet wird?

*EDIT:* Hab da noch was von BILD entdeckt, was haltet ihr von dem Angebot??


----------



## amdintel (11. Januar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Das sind aber alles so Wald-und-Wiesen-Netze. Bei E-Plus gibts *maximal* UMTS, wenn das kein Armutszeugnis ist.
> Inklusiv-MB bedeutet, dass du so viel Daten pro Monat übertragen kannst, danach ist schicht im Schacht (oder man zahlt erheblich mehr).
> Geh lieber zu simply, das hast du wenigstens was von.
> 
> so far


 ich habe grade D1 Netz   nur sau lahmes UMTs kein HSDPA und lächerliche 368 kb/s , E-Plus will Ausbauen . 
und  so  manches  Wald und Wiesen Netz ist  besser als das von der Telekom  die Erfahrung auch mit dem sehr schlechten Kunden Services durfte  ich heute machen,  
ich war davon ausgegebenen dass das Telekom Netz besser währe, zwischen hören und sagen und was man so aufschnappt im Internet ist immer noch ein kleiner unterschied wenn es man selber ausprobiert .


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Januar 2010)

Ja gut, mit Telecom oder T-online haben meine Eltern auch schon schlechte erfahrungen gemacht... Und eign sind das ja eign auch die Preisoberklassen... Sollte ja schon so günstig wie möglich sein...


----------



## amdintel (11. Januar 2010)

man muss sich in der Tat ein Stick leihen und ausprobieren,
ob die geworbene Geschw. auch wirklich vorhanden ist, mit meinem Provider seit einem Jahr hatte ich mehr als Glück geworben mit DSL 2000 Geschw. erreichen tut ich knapp 5000 läuft sehr zuverlässig  das Wald und Wiesen UMTS/HSDPA hier  , 

auf irgendwelche Werbe Aussagen würde ich mich nicht verlassen, die schreien zwar rein UMTS/HSDPA so wie hier Telekom aber in Wirklichkeit ist hier nur sau langsames UMTS drin .
Erst mal eine Prepet Karte erst mal holen  oder ausleihen  und selber  ausprobiert, ist der Schanden begrenzen als wenn man gleich einen 24 Monats Vertrag noch an der Backe hat und sich dann wie bei D1 mit 368 kb/2 lange rum ärgern soll .


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Januar 2010)

Nur von wem ausleihen??


----------



## amdintel (11. Januar 2010)

also die meisten  Prepet Handy Karten kosten um die 9.95 bis 15 € , die kann man dann noch zu telefonieren verwenden wenn das Umts nichts taugt , ausleihen vom Bekannten z.b.
da brauchste nur noch ein Sim Lock freies UMTS Stick, Tchibo ist nicht Sim Lock frei,
da gehen zwar alle O2 Netze  aber nicht D2 und auch nicht D1 eplus


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Januar 2010)

Und wenn Bekannte so was nich haben? Und meistens ist ne Sim-Karte dabei, wenn man sich so nen Stick holt... Und das heißt Prepaid, ned Prepet...


----------



## amdintel (11. Januar 2010)

und manchmal sind  auch Sim Lock free,
da kann man wechseln falls das  nix iss,
vorm Kauf also fragen !


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Januar 2010)

Meinst du jz, das man eign jede Sim-Karte in nen Prepaid Stick reinbekommt und man das so nutzen kann?! Geht dann auch ne Congstar Sim-Karte?!


----------



## amdintel (11. Januar 2010)

manche Sticks haben einen Sim Lock das du kein anders  Netz benutzten kannst wie beim Handy so ähnlich ,  entweder 2 Jahre warten oder ca. 70 € zahlen das die den Code dann zuschicken ist meiner Meinung reine abzocke  , wenn wer seinen guten und günstigen Provider gefunden hat bleibt .


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Januar 2010)

aha ok... Das  mit dem SimLock ist auch abzocke... Kostet eign 99€...

Also, hab mir nochmal en bisschen Gedanken drüber gemacht und festgestellt, das ich den Stick eingn nur am Wochende oder in den Ferien brauch, da ich nach der Schule bzw. ab September Arbeit eh nur noch zuhause bin... Und dort dann natürlich das Internet nutze... Allso denke ich das Prepaid besser wäre wie vertrag... Gibt ja bei manchen Anbiete ne 3 Tagesflat für en paar €..


----------



## amdintel (12. Januar 2010)

kommt also  eine Tags Flat in frage ,
koste so 2.50, Discounter , Telekom und D2 kosteten über 3 €  pro Tag, N24 und RTL ist auch zu teuer , die habe so Tarife 3 Stunden 2 € war das glaube ich .habe ich seit einem Jahr weil kein DSL vorhanden ist, die s.g. DLS Provider weigern sich so zu sagen hier DSL zu installieren  , alle durch und aufgegeben "
als Dauer Nutzung kostet ca. 70 € dann im Monat,  , pro Tag wird nur gedrosselt wenn man 1 GB überschreitet , ich habe das seit einem Jahr es ist selten das ich mal 1 GB überschreitet, damit komme ich gut zurecht, das mit den Monstas Flat 4   Wochen ist genau so abzocke , du bezahlst für 4 Wochen im voraus für eine 4 Wochen   Daten Flat die alle ab einem Volumen Daten Volumen  von  5 GB auf GPRS gedrosselt werden nach wenigen Tagen aufgebraucht bei normaler Nutzung, (habe ich selber ausprobiert),   für den Rest des Monats
kannste praktisch den Internet Zugang vergessen reicht nicht ein mal für wichtige MS Updates und Treiber Updats weil zu langsam, z.b.  das Nvidia Treiber  Update von über 100 dauert dann über zwei Stunden , normalerweise dauert das bei UMTS/HSDPA 12-15 min.
Also diese MonatFlats  kosten 19 bis 24 € die kann man praktisch nur 5 Tage nutzten, das ist praktisch teuer als diese Tages Flats wenn man das man umrechnet .


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Januar 2010)

Aha ok... Naja so gesehen wäre der Pro7 Stick, den ich ja im 1 Infobeitrag verlinkt hab, perfekt... Da zahl ich für 3 Tage 3,99€ und in den Ferien für 1ne Woche 8,99€. Die ******* bei dem Stick ist nur Vodafone und die Empfangsverbreitung auch nehm ich mal an... Gibts da nicht so was ähnliches von nem anderen Anbieter, der nicht auf Vodafone läuft und so ziemlich Deutschlandweite verbindung hat!!?


----------



## eUncle (12. Januar 2010)

hast du denn mal wirklich die netzabdeckung von vodafone betrachtet?
...glaub nicht nur das, was dir freunde/eltern vorkotzen - von wegen "mit dem und dem hat man sowieso kein empfang" => in sachen netzabdeckung hat sich in letzter zeit doch recht viel getan


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Januar 2010)

Erm hallo, keiner weiß, das ich mir so was kaufen will...

Ich hab das beachtet:



> Vollständiger Test und Bewertung in connect Heft 11/09. Vodafone UMTS und UMTS Broadband ist mit Datenübertragungsraten von bis zu 7,2 Mbit/s in mehr als 2.200 dt. Städten nutzbar.


----------



## eUncle (12. Januar 2010)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Die ******* bei dem Stick ist nur Vodafone und die Empfangsverbreitung auch nehm ich mal an...





Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Ich hab das beachtet: ...




wozu dann noch fragen?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Januar 2010)

Erm hallo, zufällig lautet die Frage so:



> Gibts da nicht so was ähnliches von *nem anderen Anbieter*, der nicht auf Vodafone läuft und so ziemlich Deutschlandweite verbindung hat!!?


----------



## midnight (12. Januar 2010)

Es gibt noch T-Mobile und dann hörts auch schon wieder auf. O2 baut zwar aus, aber da gibts eben auch noch genug Gebiete wo man das ganz vergessen kann.

Was hast du denn gegen Vodafone? Verbrecher sind das alle, es gibt leider kein faires Telekommunikationsunternehmen mehr (=

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube alles zu Vodafone ist im 1 Infobeitrag schon beschrieben...

T-Mobile ist wie immer einer der teuersten... Und von T-Mobile bin ich eh nicht überzeugt, meine Eltern hatten mit denen auch schon Probleme...

Scheint keine andere möglichkeit als doch den Surf Stick von Pro7 zu nehmen...


----------



## amdintel (12. Januar 2010)

Der von Debitel ist frei und hat kein Sim und kein Net Lock ist teste den grade 
der nimmt alle Karten egal ob O2 oder D1 
aber mein E160 gefällt mir wesentlich besser und man staune so viel langsamer ist auch nicht nut beim Upl.
hat der eine niedrige Rate


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich viel unterwegs bin, habe ich mir überlegt, mir einen "Surf Stick" zu zulegen. Jetzt ist die Frage, nur von welchem anbieter
> 
> ...


 
Nimm den.

4G Systems mobilcom-debitel Datenstick: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Im MM hatten sie den für 59Euro vertickt.

Bei amazon eigentlich auch. Jetzt ist er plötzlich teurer geworden.

Kein Vertrag. Kein Lock.

Läuft perfekt. Im Vergleich zum O2 Prepaid Stick(hat ich zuerst zum TEsten) , nahezu ein Empfangswunder.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. Januar 2010)

Mmm, bei dm mobil.com brauch ja noch ne Sim Karte, nur von wem dann... Sollte auf jedefall Stunden, 3 Tages sowie  Tagefat beinhalten...


----------



## amdintel (13. Januar 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Nimm den.
> 
> 4G Systems mobilcom-debitel Datenstick: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> ...


nur die Treiber  die gesamte Software dazu taugen nichts, 
der Planer nervt jedes mal wenn der PC bootet  das habe ich mit dem O2 Stick nicht, die Software und die Treiber sind beim O2 Stick besser.

das kann ich bestätigen hab den hier liegen
bei Satrun wollen die für den gleichen Stick um die 98 € haben  und hab das gestern ausprobiert, der kein Net Look  der ist absolut frei , ich benutzte trotzdem lieber meinen E160 hat mehrere gute Gründe.

PS: Die Funk Netze geben oft keine sehr hohe Geschw, her so das nicht mal DSL 6000 erreicht werden, meist so DSL 1800-5000 da macht ein schneller Stick kaum  viel Sinn .
Also ein guter 3.5 tut es auch und wenn man damit DSL Geschw von 2000/4000 kann man zufrieden sein.


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> nur die Treiber die gesamte Software dazu taugen nichts,
> der Planer nervt jedes mal wenn der PC bootet das habe ich mit dem O2 Stick nicht, die Software und die Treiber sind beim O2 Stick besser.


 


Ich find, im Gegenteil, die Software deutlich besser. Weil 1. modular, also wenn eine bestimmte Funktion benörigt wird, wird das seperat geladen. 2. Du kannst frei entscheiden ob du den XS Dienst verwenden willst oder nicht. 3. Es reicht völlig, wenn nur der Modem Treiber geladen wird. Eine Software ist überflüssig wenn das Modem eingestellt ist.

Einfach eine Benutzer Verbindung erstellen, dann kann man direkt und ohne Software ins Internet(Kabel D Prinzip)

O2 läd das riesige(250MB glaub ich)Programm zu verbinden. Nicht das es mich stört aber es macht halt keinen Sinn, ein Furz Modem mit einem Enterprise Manager zu steuern.

Jeder wie ers will. Ich benutz nur die direkt connect ohne Software



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Mmm, bei dm mobil.com brauch ja noch ne Sim Karte, nur von wem dann... Sollte auf jedefall Stunden, 3 Tages sowie Tagefat beinhalten...


 
MM o2 prepaid. 5Euro das Stück mit je 1Euro Guthaben. Ich hab mir gleich 3 geholt


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. Januar 2010)

Und wie sind da die Flatpreise?? Bzw Empfangsgebiete wären auch ned schlecht...


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Und wie sind da die Flatpreise?? Bzw Empfangsgebiete wären auch ned schlecht...


 
3.50 die Tages Flat. 1gig Volumen danach GSM(56kb/s) Fallback. Nervt mich. Hab das Gig ständig voll u. Schnecken Tempo. 2 Simm ist ausserdem minimum. Mit 1er Sim ist eine sofortige wieder Einbuchung nicht möglich. Manchmal dauert es Std. bis eine Neubuchung möglich ist. Deshalb verwende ich 3 o2 sims 

Empfang über das O2 UMTS Netz.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (14. Januar 2010)

Ohaa so viel, für 1nen Tag?? Ich zahl bei Pro7 3,99€ für 3 Tage...


----------



## Feuerreiter (16. Januar 2010)

Dann kauf doch einfach den Pro7-Stick, wenn du dich eh nicht von was anderem überzeugen lässt.
Könntest ja auch mal ein wenig netter sein zu den Leuten, die dir hier helfen wollen  .

Ich hab den N24 Internetstick mit Vodafone-Netz, und der hat eigentlich überall Netz, was du zum Surfen gut nutzen kannst.


----------



## amdintel (16. Januar 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> 3.50 die Tages Flat. 1gig Volumen danach GSM(56kb/s) Fallback. Nervt mich. Hab das Gig ständig voll u. Schnecken Tempo. 2 Simm ist ausserdem minimum. Mit 1er Sim ist eine sofortige wieder Einbuchung nicht möglich. Manchmal dauert es Std. bis eine Neubuchung möglich ist. Deshalb verwende ich 3 o2 sims
> 
> Empfang über das O2 UMTS Netz.


das habe ich seit einem Jahr und komme damit locker zurecht , allerdings für 2.5 € ,
was Beschiss an den Flats ist sind diese 4 Wochen Flats mit 5 GB pro Monat , 
damit kommt man bei normaler  täglichen  Nutzung nur zweige Tage aus , auch für Gelegenheits Nutzer sind diese 4 Wochen Flats zu teuer.


@Feuerreiter 

> Pro7-Stick  3 Tage
bei Pro7 lohnt eigentlich nur die 12 Stunden Flat für wenig Nutzer ,das ist nur für Leute interessant die ganz selten mit UMTs ins Internet gehen interessant !  12 Stunden 1 GB für 1,99 Euro, die anderen Tarife sind wegen dem sehr knapp bemessen Daten Volumen   nicht zu gebrauchen, wenn man das für Dauer Nutzung nutzt !


----------



## AchtBit (16. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> das habe ich seit einem Jahr und komme damit locker zurecht , allerdings für 2.5 € ,
> was Beschiss an den Flats ist sind diese 4 Wochen Flats mit 5 GB pro Monat ,
> damit kommt man bei normaler täglichen Nutzung nur zweige Tage aus , auch für Gelegenheits Nutzer sind diese 4 Wochen Flats zu teuer.
> 
> ...


 

Mir reicht schon das 1gig pro Tag nicht. Jeden 2 Tag bin ich drüber. Hoffentlich wird die Bremse bald aufgehoben.


----------



## AchtBit (16. Januar 2010)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Ohaa so viel, für 1nen Tag?? Ich zahl bei Pro7 3,99€ für 3 Tage...


 
und wann Datenbremse? 

Ich bekomm auch 30 Tage für 19Euro
Nur was will ich mit 4gig Volumen. Das ist lächerlich wenig.


----------



## amdintel (16. Januar 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Mir reicht schon das 1gig pro Tag nicht. Jeden 2 Tag bin ich drüber. Hoffentlich wird die Bremse bald aufgehoben.



ich finde es auch zum kotz** das man hier in Deutschland daran gehindert wird wenn man kein DSL bekommt und über UMTs rein muss man  gemaßregelt wird .
die wird so lange nicht aufgehoben  so lange die immer noch genügend finden die so was nutzten und sich nicht beschweren.
kommt immer aus das Nutzer Verhalten an,
bei mir 4 PC Pachtes und Updates hin und wider Tools und Programm Updates selten Video Clips , fast gar icht Radio Player, kein Game Play über Web. , komme ich locker mit 1 GB pro Tag aus , sehr selten überschreibe ich das Limit  , aber nicht mit 5 GB pro Monat    damit komme ich nicht zu recht , bereits ausprobiert nach 8 Tagen war Schluss und GPRs die Sache praktisch unbrauchbar für den Rest des Monats  .


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. Januar 2010)

Feuerreiter schrieb:


> Dann kauf doch einfach den Pro7-Stick, wenn du dich eh nicht von was anderem überzeugen lässt.
> Könntest ja auch mal ein wenig netter sein zu den Leuten, die dir hier helfen wollen  .
> 
> Ich hab den N24 Internetstick mit Vodafone-Netz, und der hat eigentlich überall Netz, was du zum Surfen gut nutzen kannst.


 
Hallo, es geht mir nur um die Tarife, is  jetzt konnte mir ja keíner einen Empfehlen der  ähniche Tarifnutzung hat...



AchtBit schrieb:


> und wann Datenbremse?
> 
> Ich bekomm auch 30 Tage für 19Euro
> Nur was will ich mit 4gig Volumen. Das ist lächerlich wenig.


 
Also das mit dem Volumen müsste mir nochmal jmd erklären, da hab ich keinen Plan von...


----------



## AchtBit (16. Januar 2010)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Volumen müsste mir nochmal jmd erklären, da hab ich keinen Plan von...


 
Musst gucken. Wie gross das Datenvolumen ist. Steht irgendwo im Kleingedruckten. Sowas wie unlimited gibts leider noch nicht.


Eigentlich ist 1gig pro Tag das bisher beste Angebot, das ich kenn.

Danach halt Datenbremse. Meist auf 56kbit/s. Analoges Modem lässst grüssen


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. Januar 2010)

Erm ganz von vorne bitte, wozu ist das Volumen, wzu braucht man es usw....


----------



## AchtBit (16. Januar 2010)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Erm ganz von vorne bitte, wozu ist das Volumen, wzu braucht man es usw....


 
Dein DL Volumen halt. Wieviel du mit voller Geschwindigkeit laden darfst.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. Januar 2010)

Aha und pro Seite braucht man wieviel??


----------



## amdintel (16. Januar 2010)

er meint  DL Traffic,
das was im PC rein geht an daten 
jeder Download und jedes besuchen von  Web.Seiten  wird zusammen gerechnet , 
wird  das  Traffic  Volumen überschritt Drosseln die Provider auf 56 K Modem Niveau runter für dem Rest der Laufzeit der Flat,
damit ist die Flat praktisch kaum noch richtig
zu benutzten, gibt mit unter auch Web. Seiten die schon bei der langsamen 56 K Modem Geschw.
dann nicht mehr richtig laden !


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. Januar 2010)

Das weiß ich doch schon alles... Also ohne Downloaden könnte man wieviele Seiten besuchen??


----------



## midnight (16. Januar 2010)

Mein Gott das hängt davon wie aufwändig die Seiten sind. Rohtext wirst du übertragen könnte ohne Ende, aber allein viel Werbung zieht schon Bandbreite. Youtube ist auch gefährlich, da geht spätestens mit HD ne Menge durch.

so far


----------



## AchtBit (16. Januar 2010)

@amdintel,

dir ist schon klar, dass alle Anbieter, den gleichen und einzigen Netzprovider in Deutschland, haben. Völlig egal ob D1 oder O2. Der Cheffe ist Mobilcom-Debitel. Jeder Anbieter mietet sich da sein Netz.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. Januar 2010)

Aha ok... Dann wäre also der O2 Stick mit ner Tagesflat von 3,50€ am besten?!


----------



## AchtBit (17. Januar 2010)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Aha ok... Dann wäre also der O2 Stick mit ner Tagesflat von 3,50€ am besten?!


 

der Standard o2 Stick ist Schrott. Am besten Stick ohne Branding oder Debitel Banding nimmt E-Plus,O2,T-Mobil und Vodafon Simms


----------



## Flenor Eldar (17. Januar 2010)

Ich mein mehr oder weniger die Flat von O2... Also so nen Stick, wie er vorhin schonmal verlinkt wurde??


----------



## AchtBit (17. Januar 2010)

Ja, ist nicht verkehrt.

Schade, dass man nicht direkt von Debitel eine Prepaid Simm bekommt


----------



## Flenor Eldar (17. Januar 2010)

Die Sache ist die, das ich surfen und nich Arm werden will... Also wenn ich für Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag jeweils pro Tag 3,50€ zahle wären das 10,50€ pro Woche, also 44€ im Monat. Das ist definitiv zu viel, vor allem da ich noch Schüler bin und erst am September arbeite. Da würde sich ja ein Vertrag mehr lohnen...


----------



## amdintel (18. Januar 2010)

mach doch das mit ner Discounter Tages Flat für 2.50 €  bis ca. 3.75  € für 24 Stunden


----------



## AchtBit (18. Januar 2010)

O2 mal wieder.

Nachdem gestern früh ihr Server abgekakkt hat, konnt ich laut O2 Sevice, die DAYflat so lange benutzen bis ich ausgebucht werde. Denkste. Gestern Meldung, 'Ihr prepaid Konto ist leider leergeräumt'

Also Service wieder gecalled und beschwert. Nun ist das Guthaben wieder komplett drauf + 3 Dayflats gratis.

Das nenn ich doch mal Service


----------



## amdintel (18. Januar 2010)

das gibts  nun hin und wieder mal ,
das hatte ich im Sommer auch an ein paar Tagen hatten  Probleme mit den Abrechnungs System,
jedem Kunden haben die dafür 2.50 € extra gut geschrieben , kann mich also nicht beklagen ,
weil das ja nur ein mal passiert war ..
andere die DSL haben, haben dafür andere sorgen... so ein Kollege der bei Alices ist und 2 Wochen ganz ohne Internet war , 
da finde ich das eigentlich nicht so schlimm wenn das nur alle paar Monate mal passieren sollte.




AchtBit schrieb:


> der Standard o2 Stick ist Schrott. Am besten Stick ohne Branding oder Debitel Banding nimmt E-Plus,O2,T-Mobil und Vodafon Simms


Du meinst ohne Netz Sperre ?
denn in so einem Stick kannste meist auch eine andere Karte ein packen 
so lange es das gleiche Netz ist.
die Tchibo Sticks sind übrigens auch alle mit Netlook .


----------



## AchtBit (18. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Du meinst ohne Netz Sperre ?
> denn in so einem Stick kannste meist auch eine andere Karte ein packen so lange es das gleiche Netz ist ,


 
Debitel Branding unterstützt ausschliesslich nur die Vodafon, t-mobil, o2 und e-plus Netze. Wäre er ganz frei, könnte man auch ein Netz von einem internationalen Provider verwenden. Der Stick kostet dann halt 20 Euro mehr.


----------



## amdintel (18. Januar 2010)

Der Debitel Stick ist frei der kostet  ca. 59 € kostet habe ich selber ausprobiert , 
da geht D1/D2  O2/ und  eplus 
und meins E160 was vom Disconter (natürlich nenne ich den Discunter nicht, bitte um Verständnis  will dem nicht  schaden und der recht korrekt ist und auch korrekte Preise hat); stammt ist ebenfalls frei nur das Tchibo war nicht freiem das habe ich am WE aber geändert *g*, weil Tchibo hat mich betrogen, erst geworben  mit 10 GB Daten Flat dann still und heimlich in eine 5 GB Daten Flat  runter kassiert damit praktisch nur noch 14 Tage nutzbar  ist .


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> mach doch das mit ner Discounter Tages Flat für 2.50 € bis ca. 3.75 € für 24 Stunden


 Wie jz, nochmal was neues?? Wasn dat jz nu??


----------



## amdintel (19. Januar 2010)

gibt auch welche für 4.50 € Vodafone


----------



## oldmanDF (19. Januar 2010)

Nochmal eine kleine Anmerkung zur Pro7-3-Tages-Flat:

Diese beinhaltet eine Download-Volumen von 1 GB. Wenn dieses Limit erreicht ist, dann wird die "Leitung" gekappt, auch wenn die 3 Tage noch nicht um sind.

Edit: http://www.prosieben.de/static/surfstick/download/Flyer_ProSieben_Sticks.pdf (im Kleingedruckten)


----------



## Flenor Eldar (19. Januar 2010)

oldmanDF schrieb:


> Nochmal eine kleine Anmerkung zur Pro7-3-Tages-Flat:
> 
> Diese beinhaltet eine Download-Volumen von 1 GB. Wenn dieses Limit erreicht ist, dann wird die "Leitung" gekappt, auch wenn die 3 Tage noch nicht um sind.
> 
> Edit: http://www.prosieben.de/static/surfstick/download/Flyer_ProSieben_Sticks.pdf (im Kleingedruckten)


 Alter, sagmal willst du mich verarschen?? Das hör ich jz schon zum 10ten mal. das es da nen Speicher gibt, den man aufbraucht...

Das wurde doch schon längst alles geklärt...

Aber wieiele Seiten (Durchschnittlich) könnte ich mit einem 1GB  besuchen?


----------



## oldmanDF (19. Januar 2010)

*Erstens: *Du solltest mal Deine Ausdruckweise überdenken!
*
Zweitens:* In dem Thread wurde bisher nicht darüber gesprochen oder ich habe es überlesen. Nochmal: Es gibt nach dem 1 GB kein Fallback bzw. eine Geschwindigkeitkeitsdrosselung, sondern Du kannst dann, trotz eventuell vorhandener Restzeit, gar nicht mehr surfen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (19. Januar 2010)

*Erstes:*Sry, aber solangsam hab ich von den ganzen wiederholungen die ***** voll...

*Zweitens:* Natürlich wurde es das und warum erklärst du das jz nochmal??? Das is doch alles schon gekärt... Ich such nur noch en anständiges Angbot von den Trifen her...


----------



## oldmanDF (19. Januar 2010)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> *Zweitens:* Natürlich wurde es das und warum erklärst du das jz nochmal??? Das is doch alles schon gekärt... Ich such nur noch en anständiges Angbot von den Trifen her...



Und wo bitte? Und mit Deinem Umgangston, den Du hier an den Tag legst, wirst Du hier vergebens nach Hilfe suchen....


----------



## eUncle (20. Januar 2010)

da stimm ich oldman zu - du bist derjenige, der hilfe sucht und dein umgangston ist nun wirklich unter aller s.........

zu deiner frage, wieviel seiten man mit 1gb traffic laden kann:
das kommt ganz auf die jeweilige seite an: umso mehr bilder und umso größere bilder enthalten sind, desto schneller ist dein gb voll
benutzt du aber mobile-styles in foren, kannst du damit ewig surfen...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (20. Januar 2010)

Híer:


Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Hallo, es geht mir nur um die Tarife, is jetzt konnte mir ja keíner einen Empfehlen der ähniche Tarifnutzung hat...
> 
> Also das mit dem Volumen müsste mir nochmal jmd erklären, da hab ich keinen Plan von...


 


AchtBit schrieb:


> Musst gucken. Wie gross das Datenvolumen ist. Steht irgendwo im Kleingedruckten. Sowas wie unlimited gibts leider noch nicht.
> 
> Eigentlich ist 1gig pro Tag das bisher beste Angebot, das ich kenn.
> 
> Danach halt Datenbremse. Meist auf 56kbit/s. Analoges Modem lässst grüssen


 


Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Erm ganz von vorne bitte, wozu ist das Volumen, wzu braucht man es usw....


 


AchtBit schrieb:


> Dein DL Volumen halt. Wieviel du mit voller Geschwindigkeit laden darfst.


 
Siehst du...



eUncle schrieb:


> da stimm ich oldman zu - du bist derjenige, der hilfe sucht und dein umgangston ist nun wirklich unter aller s.........
> 
> zu deiner frage, wieviel seiten man mit 1gb traffic laden kann:
> das kommt ganz auf die jeweilige seite an: umso mehr bilder und umso größere bilder enthalten sind, desto schneller istein gb voll
> benutzt du aber mobile-styles in foren, kannst du damit ewig surfen...


 
Das wurde mich auch schon gesagt:


Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Aha und pro Seite braucht man wieviel??


 




midnight schrieb:


> Mein Gott das hängt davon wie aufwändig die Seiten sind. Rohtext wirst du übertragen könnte ohne Ende, aber allein viel Werbung zieht schon Bandbreite. Youtube ist auch gefährlich, da geht spätestens mit HD ne Menge durch.
> 
> so far


 
Bei alle Respek möchte ich dich darum bitten das Wort Durschschitt zu beachten (eventuell im Duden nachschlagen). Ebefalls möchte ich mich für meine unhöflichkeit entschhuldigen.

So wie ich das bis jetzt betrachten konnte gibt es nur Lohnende 12h Tarife wegen dem geringen Datenspeicher... Wenn das so ist lohnt sich eign fast nur der Pro7 Stick, weil ich einen Stick für 50€ zu teuer finde ebenso die 3,50€ für diese Zeit...


----------



## oldmanDF (20. Januar 2010)

Ja, es wurde gesagt, dass nach dem Erreichen des Maximaldownloads (z.B. 1 GB) die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt wird und man trotzdem bis zum Erreichen des Zeitlimits weitersurfen kann. Bei Pro 7 ist es aber so, dass Du nach Erreichen des Maximaldownloads die Geschwindigkeit nicht gedrosselt wird, sondern* vollständig die "Leitung" gekappt *wird, d.h. Du müsstest dann wieder einen Tarif buchen und bezahlen. Darum ging es mir.



> Ebefalls möchte ich mich für meine unhöflichkeit entschhuldigen.


Entschuldigung angenommen! 

MfG


----------



## midnight (20. Januar 2010)

Einen durchschnitt berechnen ist leider nicht möglich. Wenn du im Forum rumlungerst wird das vmtl sehr wenig Traffic kosten, da der Rohtext eben klein genug ist und die Grafiken gechached werden. Wenn man sich ein wenig auf Youtube vergnügt kann das Volumen aber schon nach ner Stunde weg sein...

Probiers einfach aus, such dir einen von Diversen Netmetern die den Traffic messen, dann weißt du wie weit du mit deinem "Webverhalten" kommst.

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (20. Januar 2010)

Also so was wie youtube würde ich ja dann nie machen... Ich mein hauptsächlich: pcghx, kwick, gmx, amazon, icq, msn, skype... google...


----------



## amdintel (21. Januar 2010)

oldmanDF schrieb:


> Ja, es wurde gesagt, dass nach dem Erreichen des Maximaldownloads (z.B. 1 GB) die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt wird und man trotzdem bis zum Erreichen des Zeitlimits weitersurfen kann. Bei Pro 7 ist es aber so, dass Du nach Erreichen des Maximaldownloads die Geschwindigkeit nicht gedrosselt wird, sondern* vollständig die "Leitung" gekappt *wird, d.h. Du müsstest dann wieder einen Tarif buchen und bezahlen. Darum ging es mir.
> 
> Entschuldigung angenommen!
> 
> MfG


gibt halt unterschiedliche Tarife und Volumen 
so wie Drossel Methoden ,
 wenn man sich für einen Provider interessiert halt das klein Gedruckte lesen .


----------



## eUncle (21. Januar 2010)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Also so was wie youtube würde ich ja dann nie machen... Ich mein hauptsächlich: pcghx, kwick, gmx, amazon, icq, msn, skype... google...





pcgh: mobile-style
kwick: würd ich nicht, zuviel grafik, zu viel bilder, zu viel bunt - das saugt eselschwänze!
gmx: nehm' nen client... thunderbird zB
amazon: gut, kann mir vorstellen, dass durch die vielen bildchen auch schon ganz schön was zusammenkommt
icq: wenn du nen guten client hast, brauchste da so gut wie kein traffic
google selbst: relativ wenig...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (21. Januar 2010)

Aha ok... dann ist wirklich ein 12h Angebot mit 1GB das beste Angeot...


----------



## W0LVE (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Ich hätte auch interesse an so einem Stick.Bräuchte es allerdings nur 5 Tage/7 Stunden pro Tag und nur einmal im Monat^^Habe diesen Thread aufmerksam verfolgt und wollte nun fragen ob ich das richtig verstanden.
Ich kann mir also theroretisch den oben gennnten Mobilcom Stick kaufen und dort dann eine Prepaid Sim Karte der genannten Anbieter holen und loslegen?Ist es eigentlich möglich unter diesen Bedingungen ein Online MMO zu spielen.Keine Szenarios oder Inis sonder einfach nur AH und vielleicht mal das Gebiet wechseln.


----------



## thomas23 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich würde Dir empfehlen einen UMTS Flatrate Vergleich zu nutzen und Dir den für Dich besten Tarif herauszusuchen.

Aktuell nutze ich selber die UMTS Flatrate maxxim data - die nutzt das T-Mobile Netz und funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Thorien (24. Januar 2010)

W0LVE schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hätte auch interesse an so einem Stick.Bräuchte es allerdings nur 5 Tage/7 Stunden pro Tag und nur einmal im Monat^^Habe diesen Thread aufmerksam verfolgt und wollte nun fragen ob ich das richtig verstanden.
> Ich kann mir also theroretisch den oben gennnten Mobilcom Stick kaufen und dort dann eine Prepaid Sim Karte der genannten Anbieter holen und loslegen?Ist es eigentlich möglich unter diesen Bedingungen ein Online MMO zu spielen.Keine Szenarios oder Inis sonder einfach nur AH und vielleicht mal das Gebiet wechseln.



Nu das kann ich dir gut beantworten.
Ich spiele seit Jahren wow damit.
Die erste Zeit ging es super, vor allen wenn man im BB Berreich ist.
Latenz so um die 130-300.
Damit ging sogar 25er ganz gut.
Dann wurden es immer mehr Nutzer und die Leistung trotz gleichbleibender guter Verbindung schlechter.
Zur Zeit ist Ah und Leveln möglich, wenn auch eingeschränkt.
Latenz von 400-25000.
Ergo im Durchschnitt 3-5 Sekunden Verzögerung.
Zumindest Abends und wenn du in UMTS Ballungsräumen wie Kaserne oder Uni bist.


----------



## dingdong (2. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mich auch mal schlau gemacht und kann nur empfehlen das ganze Kleingedruckte und die Fußnoten bei den Tarifen sehr genau durch zu lesen. Es kann zB sein, daß die Geschwindigkeit begrenzt wird wenn ein bestimmtes Downloadlimit erreicht wird oder der Tarif sich nach 6 Monaten plötzlich erhöht. Also immer genau durchlesen was man da kauft oder auf eine der 1000 Tarifvergleichseiten wie zB. diese hier gehen und alles abchecken...


----------

